# PAL b- PAL n



## the_amo (Sep 17, 2006)

Buenas, he comprado una tarjeta de television para el pc, que resulta que tiene conector para antena de tv NTSC (estadounidense) y yo vivo en España, y el sistema que usamos es PAL b, y la clavija del cable coaxial de antena es distinta.

En la caja pone que la tarjeta es compatible con PAL n (además de ntsc y PAL m) , que es bastante parecido al PAL b, sólo que varían un poco los colores (creo, no estoy muy enterado, por eso estoy aqui   ). Quería saber si usando una clavija conversora de coaxial americano a Español (si no venden, la podría hacer yo mismo)  me iría o no.   También quería saber si alguno conoceis si venden o no, para evitarme las molestias  

Espero que me podáis ayudar...

Un saludo, 
Alfonso

PD: No tengo ni idea de electrónica, así que perdón por lo que haya escrito o explicado mal...


----------



## Antonio García Rodríguez (Sep 26, 2006)

- GAROA - 

Buenas tardes, primero decir que las clavijas no marcan un standard de televisión, el sistema PAL al sistema americano, varía en que nosotros utilizamos 50 campos por segundo formando 25 cuadros completos y en el sistema americano son 60 campos por segundo y 30 cuadros completos, así también varía la frecuencia del color que en PAL es 4,43 Mhz y en el americano unos 3 y algo.

Los conectores seguramente son diferentes, (será mas pequeño), son los fabricantes de las tarjetas que asocian el conector según el diseño, por lo que si te vas a cualquier casa de comunicaciones o instaladores de antenas seguro que disponen de un adaptador.

Un s2.


----------



## the_amo (Sep 26, 2006)

Ya conseguí el adpatador, pero se ve en blanco y negro, sin sonido, y no todos los canales. 
El cable que tengo es malo, pero no tanto, 

A ver si alguno sabéis si venden conversores de señal pal b a NTSC, por clavija de antena. He encontrado por cables de componentes, pero no por antena.

Un saludo y gracias,
Alfonso


----------



## Antonio García Rodríguez (Sep 27, 2006)

- GAROA - 

Tema de Color.

Es correcto, el standard de Europa (PAL), tiene modulado el color a los 4,43 Mhz y el americano a los 3 y algo, por eso cuando un demodulador de PAL observa esa frecuencia, para el no existe y por lo tanto la imágen presentada es en B/N, no es un problema de cables.

Tema audio.

En el tema Audio, seguramente te está ocurriendo lo mismo, pero mira a ver si tienes un problema o de Drivers o de canal de audio seleccionado, ya que tu ordenador seguramente tiene dos fuentes de audio, la primera para la tarjeta propia del ordenador y la segunda para la tarjeta de TV.

Drivers para PAL o AMERICANO

Yo iría a la página WEB del fabricante y miraría si tu tarjeta puede físicamente demodular los dos standards y si es así bajar los programas y drivers que seguramente el fabricante tiene en su WEB, si no es así debo de decirte que no tienes un problema, si no que la tarjeta no sirve para lo que tu quieres.

un saludo

Antonio García Rodríguez


----------



## the_amo (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, la tarjeta no me sirve, sólo me quedaría una solución:

Transformar la señal PAL a NTSC, pero por toma de antena directamente.
Creo que esto sería posible, ya que he visto conversores de PAL a NTSC por cables compuestos. Creo que además debería haber alguno, ya que mucha gente tendría este problema (pero a la inversa) con televisores importados de america, cuando aceptaban una sola señal.

He buscado, pero no bastante, ya que no se me ocurre donde...

A ver si me podéis ayudar.

Un saludo,
Alfonso


----------



## Antonio García Rodríguez (Sep 29, 2006)

Buenos días,

Primero indicar que la señal que te llega por la antena es una señal modulada, osea el cable aporta diferentes frecuencias no aporta una señal PAL.

Las tarjetas tienen diferentes bloques, el primero la demodulación de una frecuencia, la extración de la señal, la generación de PAL / NTSC y por último un digitalizador que actua como overlay de vídeo en el mapa de memoria de pantalla.

Osea, que no se trata de coger un cable y que este te de la solución, para que no te líes es el fabricante quien estrega un DRIVER para una tarjeta, siempre y cuando esta disponga de los componentes electrónicos para generar las señales, por otro lado y al precio que están las tarjetas creo que te va a salir mas acuenta o comprar una nueva o una DTV (Terrestre digital).

un saludo

Mira la web de avermedia.


----------



## the_amo (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, pues eso haré. Gracias a todos.


----------

